# Newborn goat with back leg deformity and weakness



## warpony (Jan 17, 2013)

I just bought a doe and she kidded the second day after she arrived with twins. The first born, a buckling, has a deformed back leg in which the ankle is bent 180 degrees forward and will not flex. It makes him look like the back leg is a stump rather than a leg. His other legs are totally weak and he cannot support himself. He is now 48 hours old. I tubed colostrum to him shortly after he was born and gave him 1/2 cc BoSE. He is taking the bottle well, but like a limp rag doll. When I do manage to get him somewhat propped up, he collapses after a few moments onto the straw. Has anyone had any experience with this type of deformity? I don't know if I am doing the humane thing by keeping him alive. He definitely lets me know when he wants to be fed. His sister is healthy and normal. The doe is an exceptionally good looking boer and she appears healthy. The birth was not difficult. I was there when they were born. Any help would be appreciated. I am willing to keep trying, but don't want to make this boy suffer if he has no hope. I have tried to gently flex his ankle, but it is bent and twisted and is tight with no flex.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm so sorry that your first introduction to goats started like this. 

The little buckling would be savable if he only had floppy kid syndrome or only had loose joints and knuckled over. Unfortunately, it sounds like he's got something more serious going on.

If it were me, I'd put him down.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

If it he only had weak muscles, I would consider a selenium deficiency which can be corrected with Bo-Se. (You might look into that for your mineral or for shots 2 weeks before your doe is due to kid).

With the deformed leg, however, it would be the kindest thing to put him down.


----------

